# New from BC



## WestCoastArcher (Mar 29, 2008)

About to join the local club with my 8yr old son....Trykon and accessories on its way. Hope to find a black-tail this fall. Great site. Hello to all!


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Welcome to AT*

Good to see a Fellow Archer from BC :darkbeer: Best Archery Site on the Net, lots of great people here.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk WestCoast Archer. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------



## WestCoastArcher (Mar 29, 2008)

And a big Thank You to all for the warm welcome. The members of this site are a first rate group; cordial, informative and helpful to a 57yr old newby and his son(s). Look forward to learning and enjoying the sport!
I'll:darkbeer: to that!
Cheers to all!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...welcome to AT.


----------



## emselkhunter (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to you as well


----------

